# Sites for booking a hotel on line



## gail1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Anyone know of any good sites for doing this online apart from Laterooms.com. Am planning a break away for a couple of days in early December
Cheers
gail


----------



## Shevicks (Nov 6, 2010)

I have used hoteldirect( with .co.uk), and stayed at one of their hidden gem hotels, and it was a lovely hotel and the price was excellent!

If you book a hidden gem and then are not happy that they have selected you can canel your booking, although I have never tried this. Good luck finding what you want!


----------



## mimms2 (Nov 6, 2010)

Travelodge  usually do BARGAIN rates ,,,,,    ive had ?19 a room , nights if booked in advance ,,  they just basic rooms , but they do the job , try them


----------



## gail1 (Nov 6, 2010)

cheers guys am going to try them
gail


----------



## rossoneri (Nov 6, 2010)

If you go to www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ then you can search for a hotel if the required location and get rates from, I think, up to eight different hotel sites, including laterooms.com, to help you compare the rates on offer.  Trip Advisor is also worth visiting to take a look at the posted review comments although take them with a pinch of salt, especially when written by Americans and quite a few Brits - they seem to expect five star accommodation for one or two star prices!


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 6, 2010)

expedia is normally very good but check trip advisor before booking!


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 7, 2010)

I have used www.english-inns.co.uk it's really nice if you want a quiet, relaxing weekend


----------

